# Energy saving light bulbs may be cancer causing



## papa (Apr 24, 2011)

London: Energy saving light bulbs are easy on your purse but they may be deadly for your health as they emit cancer causing chemicals when switched on.

German scientists have warned that they should not be left on for long periods or be positioned near a person's head as they emit poisonous substances.

Peter Braun, who tested these bulbs at the Berlin's Alab Lab, said: 'For such carcinogenic substances, it is important they are kept as far away as possible from the human environment.'

The bulbs are already widely used in Britain following an EU direction to phase out traditional incandescent lighting by the end of this year, the Telegraph reports.

But the German scientists said toxins like phenol, naphthalene and styrene, were released when the supposedly green compact fluorescent lamps (CFLs) were switched on.

Andreas Kirchner, of the Federation of German Engineers, said: 'Electrical smog develops around these lamps.

'I, therefore, use them only very economically. They should not be used in unventilated areas and definitely not in the proximity of the head.'

The latest report follows claims by Abraham Haim, professor of biology at Haifa University in Israel, that the bulbs could result in higher breast cancer rates if used late at night.

He said the bluer light that CFLs emitted closely mimicked daylight, disrupting the body's production of the hormone melatonin more than older-style filament bulbs, which cast a yellower light.

The Migraine Action Association has warned they could trigger migraines and skin care specialists have claimed their intense light could exacerbate a range of existing skin problems.

*Source*-
*www.sify.com/news/energy-saving-li...r-causing-news-international-levpkgbehdc.html


----------



## ashis_lakra (Apr 25, 2011)




----------



## Sarath (Apr 25, 2011)

what to do now? all my house now has is CFLs? hate to go back to old (light) bulbs though. Feels like im transported back into the 70s

P.S. I dont really know how it was back in the 70s.


----------



## ashis_lakra (Apr 25, 2011)

lol.. i dont know.. its really shocking


----------



## james123 (Apr 27, 2011)

Does CFL's differ with LED lights? or it may the same? This is really a shocking news..


----------



## reniarahim1 (Apr 27, 2011)

think we should go back to kerosine lamp age


----------



## Tech.Masti (Apr 27, 2011)

Tube light is in this category? 
Another thing is LED lamps is still not easily available and price is also very high....


----------



## Vyom (Apr 27, 2011)

Seriously dude!! That's Insane! 
We need more research done on this subject!


----------



## DigitalDude (Apr 27, 2011)

dont worry about these things guys. there are so many toxins in our food. 

btw we will move on to full spectrum leds.


_


----------



## kamal_saran (Apr 28, 2011)

now thats a serious problem. My whole home have cfl's . . . . .


----------



## buddyram (May 2, 2011)

Everything Substance has its own drawback!

Move on


----------



## doomgiver (May 2, 2011)

i bet macdonald's burgers are more carcinogenic than cfl's


----------



## baccilus (May 3, 2011)

papa said:


> He said the bluer light that CFLs emitted closely mimicked daylight, disrupting the body's production of the hormone melatonin more than older-style filament bulbs, which cast a yellower light.



That's the only thing in this article that seems to have been proven scientifically
Light suppresses melatonin secretion in humans

Night Shift Work, Light at Night, and Risk of Breast Cancer

The rest of this news is very hard to believe. A scientific claim like this should always be made along with a research article which explains how they came to this conclusion, what methodology was use, and what results they got. This seems like pure fiction. If someone finds the original source, I would be interested in reading that.


----------



## Havells (May 16, 2011)

[what to do now? all my house now has is CFLs? hate to go back to old (light) bulbs though. Feels like im transported back into the 70s

P.S. I dont really know how it was back in the 70s.


Hi, its great that you switched to CFLs, they are energy efficient at the same time they also do not emit heat like the incandescent bulbs do. You must be seeing an evident change in your electricity bills now. The best you can do is, also ask your friends to opt for CFLs, this can help us go green by saving some energy & hopefully the environment would look somewhat like what it was back in 70s a little greener & clean.

Regards,
Havells


----------



## Vyom (May 16, 2011)

^^ Are you really, a representative from Havells: A multi-product electric engineering and electrical goods manufacturing firm?


----------



## Havells India (Jun 14, 2011)

james123 said:


> Does CFL's differ with LED lights? or it may the same? This is really a shocking news..




Hi, 

thank you for the query, we would be glad to guide you on this! Yes CFL & LED are completely different in terms of mechanism, but both are considered as a better option to the traditional incandescent bulbs, which are comparatively more energy consuming & emit high degree of heat.


Regards,
Havells.


----------



## sygeek (Jun 15, 2011)

Aw sh!t, here we go again..


----------



## doomgiver (Jun 15, 2011)

fricking trolls, where do they lurk?


----------

